# Entry door peep hole



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I need to install a peephole in my parents front door.

My father is just about legally blind, and my mother is, well, old.

I came across this one, looks right it's right up their alley. 

Has anybody used/installed these? Pros, cons, feedback of any kind?

TIA

SafetyVue Giant Peephole


----------



## Kelly's (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re Peep hole*

I haven't installed this particular model, but have installed several of the large ones available through places like Home Depot. They are a cake walk. I drill from one side on a small pilot hole, then finish from the other to avoid splintering. After that it's a simple matter of screwing it in place.

All I use are the big ones anymore. For a few dollars more, you get much more view area and don't have to squint as much. You could probably check one out at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

ProWallGuy said:


> I need to install a peephole in my parents front door.
> 
> My father is just about legally blind, and my mother is, well, old.
> 
> ...


That one looks pretty cool.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Have you put any thought into the ones with the camera, mic and speaker? They could sit on their couch with the remote viewer and see who is at the door before they waste their time walking over to it. If it's a salesperson they can just tell them to buzz off.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

dougchips said:


> Have you put any thought into the ones with the camera, mic and speaker? They could sit on their couch with the remote viewer and see who is at the door before they waste their time walking over to it. If it's a salesperson they can just tell them to buzz off.


That's what I was going to suggest, they're great, put a motion/light sensor on the light, some will even record who rang the bell when you weren't home (or in the shower, etc.).





.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I just know *my* Mom would 
looove another piece of technology
that she could ignore. :blink:
As good as a steak might be,
sometimes peanut butter and jelly
*is* what you really want. :laughing:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

neolitic said:


> I just know *my* Mom would
> looove another piece of technology
> that she could ignore. :blink:
> As good as a steak might be,
> ...


Exactly. I can't even explain to her how to answer her cell phone or check voice mail. A simple peephole is all she needs.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I tried one out, they work really well.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

You can see all the way to NY harbor with this one:














:laughing:

Sorry...I had nothing better to offer but some humor.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

looks like the ones I used when I owned a fourplex - they work great & they were not hard to install at all in the solid wooden doors. As for the steel skimmed doors - I don't know if the size may cause problems.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

neolitic said:


> I just know *my* Mom would
> looove another piece of technology
> that she could ignore. :blink:
> As good as a steak might be,
> ...




:notworthy


----------

